# Pm 1236: How To Adjust Belt Tension Or Change Belts To The "higher Speed Range"



## Drgas (Feb 28, 2015)

I cannot figure out how to adjust the belt tension or change pulley setup.

I see three 19 mm bolts that hold the  slotted motor trestle to the headstock casting.  I can reach the outboard nut but there is no way I can see to reach the two inboard nuts with any wrench to loosen them to slide the trestle downwards thus increasing the belt tension.   I can also see 4 smaller bolts that hold the motor to the trestle but I don't see any slots to change the position with, nor can I reach the inboard nuts. 

Thus, I can't figure out how to loosen the belts enough to slide them outboard so I can run the lathe in the 9 higher speeds.  I've looked in the "manual", read the FAQ again and searched for an answer.  I'm stuck and I must be missing something.  I've attached a photo of the mount.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 28, 2015)

Figured I rather reply here than by PM.....

Looked at mine & now I remember, when I changed my belt, I removed by foot brake lever & either used my long ratchet or long combo wrench to reach the 2 inside bolts. If you don't have something long enough to reach those 2 inside bolts, you can get to them by removing the back splash, yeah I know, PITA, but I always leave my belts on the low range. I don't care for using the high range. I don't need to use that high of RPMs & would rather have the lower speed for threading.

As far as tensioning the belts, I only used the weight of the motor to tension the belts. I use Fenner Power Twist link belt & prefer not to put a lot of tension on them anyway. I never had a problem with slippage yet. Just be sure to make sure the pulley is inline & square with the spindle pulley before tightening the bracket back up.

I know you know what it looks like but I snapped a pic anyway.


----------



## Drgas (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks.  I will remove the brake lever and try that way first.


----------



## Drgas (Mar 1, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Figured I rather reply here than by PM.....
> 
> Looked at mine & now I remember, when I changed my belt, I removed by foot brake lever & either used my long ratchet or long combo wrench to reach the 2 inside bolts. If you don't have something long enough to reach those 2 inside bolts, you can get to them by removing the back splash, yeah I know, PITA, but I always leave my belts on the low range. I don't care for using the high range. I don't need to use that high of RPMs & would rather have the lower speed for threading.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to know the length of Power Twist Belt that is needed here.


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 1, 2015)

From the picture, it looks like maybe the back splash is blocking access to the other side of the bracket?  

Maybe you could cut an access window in that section of the backsplash, and make a plastic plug to shove in the hole when you didn't need to use it (to keep chips on the right side of the backsplash).


----------



## Drgas (Mar 1, 2015)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 3, 2015)

Drgas said:


> Would you happen to know the length of Power Twist Belt that is needed here.


Sorry, I missed you post.

Unfortunately, no, I don't remember exactly, it's been a while & when I bought it, I got enough for my lathe, compressor, & bandsaw.

The belt p/n should indicate the length, just order a foot extra.

EDIT: How to measure v-belt length: http://www.vbelts4less.com/Measuring-Belts_ep_46.html


----------



## rgray (Mar 3, 2015)

I just installed power twist belts on my Shop fox M1112. Looks alot like the same set up but with out brake or high speed pulleys.  From 2 five foot belts there was 50 and 1/2 inches left over. Not sure if that is a good enough estimate to do you any good. I to looked at that mounting and adjustment with disbelief. I was able to install the belts by removing 3 motor bolts leaving the upper top in place just loosening it and letting he motor pivot up on it to get the belts in place. Once in place and the bolts tightened the belt tension was good so I avoided having to remove the backspash to adjust the slide mount.


----------

